# 40th Over the Hill party!!



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Geesh, you are over the hill at 40 now???!!

I did an over the hill party for my husband when he turned 50.
We did it with a bit of humor though. I think he would have totally freaked with a hearse and coffin lol
I had photoshopped his face into a few ads for adult diapers (not sure what the brand name is in the US). These were blown up into posters and hung around the livingroom. Also found a picture of him doing something really stupid (which wasnt hard) and made him the poster child for the Alzheimers Fund. We also found someone to 'play' a nurse. So he was thoroughly checked out to make sure he could handle the party lol 
I also found a cool song (sorry its in dutch lol) that was song in groups. The birthday person stands in the middle and everyone under 50 was in one group and all those older than 50 were in the other group. The younger group sang about all the disadvantages of getting old and the older group sang about the advantages. It was sung to the tune of glory glory allelula lol At the end of the song he had to join the 50+ group.

Oh yeah and LOTS of gag gifts.

MsM


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas msmeeple, I especially liked the photoshop ideas-pretty funny.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I feel so old now.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought over the hill was 50 as well! MsMeeple, that sounds hilarious!!!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

*Tombstones*

I put together some quick tombstones today for the party tomorrow. Any other suggestions would be great!! Thanks again msmeeples.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great 'eye'! So how did the party go? Did you ride her off in the hearse? hahaha

Meeps


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the tombstone! How was the party?


----------



## BestCostumeSite (Apr 28, 2009)

The tombstone is great! What did she think of them?


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

The party was great! She did not expect anything, it was a big surprise. I did pick her up in the Hearse, take her to our house where the tombstones were set up. My mother-in-law decorated the cake (she did an awesome job!) I was also able to acquire a casket-que from a good friend of mine in the mortuary business!! All in all the party was a success and my sister-in-law officially feels old!!


----------



## BestCostumeSite (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow...I think that bbq is the best bbq i've ever seen...

I'm glad she "officially" feels old...looks like you did your job =)


----------

